# Tea Party "Reclaim America Now" Rally A Massive Flop



## Black_Label (Nov 19, 2013)

The radical right wing teapartier Larry Klayman held a rally today that he expected "millions" to show to force Obama out of office and be sent to Iran so a new right wing government can be put it.

Tea party activist says his rally will send Obama to Iran and usher in new right-wing government | The Raw Story

The millions predicted to show turned out to be a massive failure with only about 50-100 in attendance. Also Obama is still in office 

The "millions" that showed up







Sweet confederate flag hat,..






Yep, the end is near. Also notice someone with a flag saying "come and take it" with an assault rifle on it. 






No teaparty rally is complete without a giant misspelled sign!


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Nov 19, 2013)

See all the minorities?




No?  Me, neither.


----------



## g5000 (Nov 19, 2013)

Never heard of him.  Anyone can be a "Tea Party" guy.  That does not automatically mean they represent the entire movement.  That's the nature of these things.

So one lone nut got a few friends to show up for his "Million Man" whatever.  Kind of like those two Muslims who got a few friends to show up for their "Million Man" whatever.





Black_Label said:


> Sweet confederate flag hat,..



Speaking of lone nuts, one of them said Confederates are progressives right here on this forum last week.


----------



## g5000 (Nov 19, 2013)

Ah.  Klayman is the founder of Judicial Watch.

That makes this flop a bigger bummer for the movement when someone with that kind of pull fails.


----------



## g5000 (Nov 19, 2013)

Coloradomtnman said:


> See all the minorities?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



White Christians who wear tricorner hats are a minority.


----------



## Black_Label (Nov 19, 2013)

Coloradomtnman said:


> See all the minorities?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here is their prayer circle and all of them are what you would expect, old white rednecks.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 19, 2013)

Is Larry Klaman the guy who claims that in the 80's, he had gay sex with Obama on crack in the back of a limo?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 19, 2013)

You misunderstand there are different rules for the Tea Party.  A crowd that small for Muslims or Liberals would be a flop.  Republicans will tell you that a Tea Party crowd that small is great success.

Why?  Because....just because *shrugs*


----------



## candycorn (Nov 19, 2013)

Hey, all movements go through ebb and flow.  Those held next year will be larger when there are elections on the near horizon.

2014 is shaping up good for the RNC.  If they can get out of their own way, they should do well.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 19, 2013)

If the GOP can move the TeaPs out of the way next year, mainstream Republican candidates will do well.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Nov 19, 2013)

Was it as big a flop at the ACA rollout?


----------



## whitehall (Nov 19, 2013)

Why does the left still hate and fear the Tea Party?


----------



## Pennywise (Nov 19, 2013)

Coloradomtnman said:


> See all the minorities?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not the TP fault that colored people are too fucking stupid to think for themselves. Blame God. 

You can lead an ape to a banana, but don't ask him to pay for it.


----------



## DiamondDave (Nov 19, 2013)

Having never heard of this guy. and seeing as the racist posted this crap... I'll just yawn and move on


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 19, 2013)

At least that flop didn't cost the taxpayers billions of dollars see Obamacare.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 19, 2013)

"taxpayers billions of dollars see" govt shut down and attempted debt default


----------



## Coyote (Nov 19, 2013)

*Moved to proper forum *


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 19, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> "taxpayers billions of dollars see" govt shut down and attempted debt default



Oh wait, not _those_ billions.  The other more important Billions


----------



## tyroneweaver (Nov 19, 2013)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Is Larry Klaman the guy who claims that in the 80's, he had gay sex with Obama on crack in the back of a limo?




LOL, hilarious


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Nov 19, 2013)

Pennywise said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> > See all the minorities?
> ...



By that reaponse I can tell you're a member of the Tea Party.


----------



## TheShinyOne (Nov 19, 2013)

If the Tea Party is a minority, how are there no minorities present? Democrats making Republicans out to be Southern Democrats, but they are Republicans which have reconstructed the south ages ago. There is something basically flawed with the political system, they are lost their sense of direction in the core of it by whatever means of deception in the press. The Republicans on the west coast are not the same people as on the east coast, don't they know that? Bunch of nit-wits.


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 19, 2013)

Well stop the presses for crying out loud

and right off the bat drum up some race baiting

man oh man, ugly


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 19, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Well stop the presses for crying out loud
> 
> and right off the bat drum up some race baiting
> 
> man oh man, ugly



Yep, talk to pennywise, please


----------



## Pennywise (Nov 19, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Well stop the presses for crying out loud
> ...



Save it, bozo. Coloradopuke made mention of race as though that fucking matters. And if it does, it does to him.

No one see The Coloreds like the left does. So fuck you too.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 19, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> "taxpayers billions of dollars see" govt shut down and attempted debt default



The shut down is over debt default did not happen the wasted taxpayer money on Obamacare not close to ending if in fact it ever does.


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Nov 19, 2013)

Pennywise said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



I wrote the word minorities.  No race baiting - just an observation.

You:



Pennywise said:


> It's not the TP fault that colored people are too fucking stupid to think for themselves. Blame God.
> 
> You can lead an ape to a banana, but don't ask him to pay for it.



Who was race baiting and who is racist?

Do you even have enough integrity to admit to your own racism?


----------



## Kathy58 (Nov 19, 2013)

Coloradomtnman said:


> Pennywise said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



  The words "racism" & "integrity" don't belong in the same sentence.


----------



## Sawbriars (Nov 20, 2013)

The Tea Party needs to get involved in the cultural war in America...simply constricting themselves to tax issues and smaller government will not generate the mass appeal they need to get conservatives elected............for example on the greatest social issues now is the rampant black hostility towards White Folk...exemplified by the so called "KnockOut Game' wherein black thugs try to knock out a white person with one blow...if they are sucessfull they are greeted with accolades by their peers who often video tape these violent attacks..................More Victims Fall Prey to Violent "Knockout Game" | NBC 5 Dallas-Fort Worth

The mainstream consistently tries to sweep these racial crimes under the rug and make like it is just some teenager hi jinks....consistently calling these Negroid Thugs...teenagers...like that somehow absolves them and more often than not it is not even teenagers perpetrating these attacks...but older thugs of the African American persuasion.


----------



## rdean (Nov 20, 2013)

Coloradomtnman said:


> See all the minorities?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did.  They are called ignorant and old fat white conservatives and it's a shrinking minority, thank God.


----------



## rdean (Nov 20, 2013)

Sawbriars said:


> The Tea Party needs to get involved in the cultural war in America...simply constricting themselves to tax issues and smaller government will not generate the mass appeal they need to get conservatives elected............for example on the greatest social issues now is the rampant black hostility towards White Folk...exemplified by the so called "KnockOut Game' wherein black thugs try to knock out a white person with one blow...if they are sucessfull they are greeted with accolades by their peers who often video tape these violent attacks..................More Victims Fall Prey to Violent "Knockout Game" | NBC 5 Dallas-Fort Worth
> 
> The mainstream consistently tries to sweep these racial crimes under the rug and make like it is just some teenager hi jinks....consistently calling these Negroid Thugs...teenagers...like that somehow absolves them and more often than not it is not even teenagers perpetrating these attacks...but older thugs of the African American persuasion.


----------



## Sawbriars (Nov 21, 2013)

Sure some White Folk committ hate crimes but it pales in comparision to those committed by Negroes.  And .....even worse the organs of political correctness....the mainstream media, hollywood, the public schools and our Congress still want to pretend that Blacks are the vicitms.....that is pure politics and most know it ...even those who help continue the charade of black victimhood know better.  

Why are African Americans twice as likely to commit hate crimes as ...
answers.yahoo.com  All Categories  Social Science  Sociology*
Mar 30, 2010 - When most people think of hate crimes, they think of ... more likely to commit a hate-crime based on nationality or ethnicity than white offenders ...
Which group commits the most hate crimes ...	6 answers	Jul 15, 2013
Why isn't it possible to commit a "hate" crime against ...	14 answers	Mar 13, 2012


Blacks disproportionately commit the most Hate Crimes - Topix
www.topix.com/forum/afam/TI3M2PLMPLOI98436*
Apr 26, 2013 - 16 posts - *7 authors

In conclusion, blacks commit 2.4 times the hate crimes as whites(1). ... officers, as white, most arrests of Hispanics are added to white violent crime rates. .... to chase after White women/other races and not do for your own race!
HateCrimeStatistics - Crime Museum


Blacks more likely to commit hate crimes than whites are
anepigone.blogspot.com/2012/.../blacks-more-likely-to-commit-hate.htm...*
May 3, 2012 - When most people hear the phrase "hate crime", they probably think of something ... The racial gap actually narrowed a little from 2005 to 2010!
Hate Crimes You Don't Hear About | Violence Against Whites
violenceagainstwhites.wordpress.com/the-hate-crimes-you-dont-hear-abo...*


----------



## Sawbriars (Nov 21, 2013)

This just in............the 'knockout game' epidemic continues to grow>>>>>>>>>>>>>

3 MORE 'KNOCKOUT' ATTACKS IN PHILLY...

'Knockout' Assaults Reported in DC...

VIC: Teens need to be 'empowered'...

Congresswoman attacked, mugged near Capitol building...

KNOCKOUT?

'I'm from New York City and I have not been mugged like that'...


----------



## Sawbriars (Nov 21, 2013)

the reality and truth of the violent 'knock out' game is beginning to get some major media coverage.......some want to obfusicate and blame it on some nebulous 'viiolent sub-culture' instead of telling it like it is...aka  a manifestion of racial hostility by violent  negro youths who have been brainwashed by the media and the public school system into believing they are 'entitled' to all of the material things in life they want because  of white racism ...thus when they feel left out and realize life is passing them by and believing the white man is keeping them down ...intellectually unbable to  confront the real source of their failures....they feel empowered by the myths of black victimhood spoonfed to them by the schools, hollywood and the media......to 'entertain' themselves by playing this so called 'knock out game'....they get off on the violence and the notion they are exacting revenge on their White Enemies.

In Youth's Violent Game of Knockout, There Are No Winners | Black ...
blackamericaweb.com/.../in-youths-violent-game-of-knockout-there-are-...*
3 days ago - It's called the Knockout Game, a violent and deadly amusement for ... We're losing too many young black men to an insane sub-culture that  ...
Blog: Knockout Game for Fun 'n Sport - American Thinker
www.americanthinker.com/blog/.../knockout_game_for_fun_n_sport.html
17 hours ago - Black teens, evidently bored with flash mob violence, have turned to a new game. ... The knockout game has resulted in more than injury; it's resulted in ... of the black subculture, maybe we could constructively address the  ...
Columbine High School massacre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Columbine_High_School_massacre*
5.4.1 Social climate; 5.4.2 Goth subculture; 5.4.3 Music; 5.4.4 Harris and Klebold ... Harris initially created the site to host gaming levels of the video game Doom, which ... When he accessed it, Guerra discovered numerous violent threats directed ... The investigation revealed that high-ranking county officials had met a few  ...
Pimp subculture filled with money, manipulation, violence - Las ...
www.lasvegassun.com/news/2013/mar/11/sex-sells/*
Mar 11, 2013 - Alisha was 17 years old when she was kicked out of school, lost a basketball ... The levels of violence and the nature of this subculture is not what we've been ... asked to comment specifically on the Strip shooting, an ongoing investigation, .... Metro did respond in time however, and their knock on the door  ...
Results for similar searches
Knockout (violent game) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knockout_(violent_game)*
Knockout, also known as the knockout game and knockout king, is a violent activity played by punching an unsuspecting bystander with the object of knocking ...
More results for knockout violent game
Articles: The Knockout Game: Racial Violence and the Conspicuous ...
www.americanthinker.com/.../the_knockout_game_racial_violence_and...*
Jul 14, 2011 - But the flash mobs, which are more accurately called "race riots" or "racial mob violence," are not the only interesting topic to cover in our ...
More results for knock out game violence
Race-based Knockout Game meets the Moms - WorldNetDaily
www.wnd.com/2012/11/race-based-knockout-game-meets-the-moms/*
 Rating: 4.7 - *19 votes
Nov 12, 2012 - The Knockout Game has a new rule: Watch out for the Moms, the victim's moms. ... another case of racial violence played out by the hundreds in more than ... But after a few months, police suspended their investigation and the  ...
More by Colin Flaherty
More results for knock out game and violent subculture investigatgion
Police Aim to Crack Down on Violent New Trend, 'Knock Out' | Fox ...
www.foxnews.com/.../police-aim-to-crack-down-on-violent-new-trend-k...*
Dec 24, 2011 - The next thing he knew he was waking up with blood pouring out of his ... or simply "Knock Out," a so-called game of unprovoked violence that  ...
More results for knock out game and violent subculture investigatgion
Black mob picks on 'The Wrong Guy' - WorldNetDaily
WND -
 Rating: 4.8 - *1,499 votes
Oct 15, 2012 - 'Knockout Game' results backfire when 'victim' is armed ... Girl Bleed a Lot: The return of racial violence to America and how the media ignore it. ... Two weeks after the killing, police released the results of their investigation.
More by Colin Flaherty
More results for knockout game violence
Articles: A Violent Racist Game Claims More Victims
www.americanthinker.com/.../a_violent_racist_game_claims_more_victi...*
Aug 31, 2011 - One man was stomped to death and another man nearly killed in a racist amusement called the "knock-out game," currently being played by  ...
More results for knock out game and violent subculture investigatgion


----------



## Sawbriars (Nov 29, 2013)

Brooklyn Residents To Hold Rally Calling For End To &#8216;Knockout Game&#8217; Assaults
Event Scheduled For 11 A.M. In East New York
November 29, 2013 9:30 AM
View CommentsKnockout Game
FILE: A surveillance image of a violent &#8220;knockout game&#8221; attack. (Credit: CBS 2)
Filed Under

Heard On 1010 WINS, WCBS, WFAN, Local, News, NY News, Radio.com - News, Syndicated Local, Syndication, Watch + Listen
Related Tags

Brooklyn, knockout game, Rally
NEW YORK (CBSNewYork) &#8211; Brooklyn residents are taking a stand against the so-called &#8220;knockout game,&#8221; a violent trend in which Negro youths sucker-punch unsuspecting White strangers for kicks.

A rally will be held Friday in hopes of bringing an end to the assaults. It is scheduled for 11 a.m. on Warwick Street and New Lots Avenue in East New York.

Several attacks have taken place in recent weeks in Brooklyn. The victims include a 78-year-old grandmother and a 12-year-old boy.


Earlier this week, a Jewess Mira Harpazi, 72, was walking two blocks from her home at the Starret City housing complex in Brooklyn when she was punched in the face by a Negro man in his 20s.

Like other alleged &#8220;knockout&#8221; victims, she was not robbed, but left on the street injured.

Online videos from various cities show young suspects randomly punching innocent victims


----------



## PredFan (Nov 29, 2013)

Black_Label said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> > See all the minorities?
> ...



Why are you such a ignorant bigot?


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 29, 2013)

Why are they praying when they should be fighting?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 29, 2013)

Black_Label said:


> The radical right wing teapartier Larry Klayman held a rally today that he expected "millions" to show to force Obama out of office and be sent to Iran so a new right wing government can be put it.
> 
> Tea party activist says his rally will send Obama to Iran and usher in new right-wing government | The Raw Story
> 
> ...



OK the millions are missing so is the link that said millions were expected? I would be one of the first to know about a rally such as this and this thread is the first I have heard of the rally.

MORE FEAR FROM THE RADICAL LEFT.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 29, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Why are they praying when they should be fighting?



Always let prayer be your guide.


----------



## Black_Label (Nov 29, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> > Coloradomtnman said:
> ...



Do you see anything besides old white rednecks? I sure don't,...


----------



## Black_Label (Nov 29, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> > The radical right wing teapartier Larry Klayman held a rally today that he expected "millions" to show to force Obama out of office and be sent to Iran so a new right wing government can be put it.
> ...



The right wing machine as usual is completely silent over the massive failure of the rally. That's why you haven't heard as they've tried to sweep it under the rug.
It was promoted for a while on many far right sites.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 30, 2013)

Black_Label said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Label said:
> ...




Where is your supporting link stating that millions were expected?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 30, 2013)

Black_Label said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Label said:
> ...



do you see anything besides old white rednecks in this pic?


----------



## Black_Label (Nov 30, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Where is your supporting link stating that millions were expected?



Is reading the OP and google too hard for you? 

_when we do converge on and Occupy Washington in the millions on a date to be announced for the week before Thanksgiving, the people may think about chanting: Mr. President (to use the term loosely), put the Quran down, get up off your knees and come out with your hands up!_ 

Klayman: 'Mr. President, Put The Quran Down, Get Up Off Your Knees And Come Out With Your Hands Up!' | Right Wing Watch


----------



## Black_Label (Nov 30, 2013)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Black_Label said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



No, I see a group of common sense patriots.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 30, 2013)

Black_Label said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Where is your supporting link stating that millions were expected?
> ...



I read your link it did not say millions were expected. and in this link nothing about millions being expected.
SO WHERE IS IT? OH and right wing watch? You think that is a right wing link?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 30, 2013)

Black_Label said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Black_Label said:
> ...



Who would have thought dumb and stupid equates commons sense? They aren't patriots


----------



## Meathead (Nov 30, 2013)

Weird thread. How can millions be expected if no one heard of it


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Nov 30, 2013)

Meathead said:


> Weird thread. How can millions be expected if no one heard of it



that's what I am trying to find out.


----------



## Sawbriars (Nov 30, 2013)

Meanwhile......back in the city African American Teenagers continue their assaults on White Folks and Jews>>>>>>>>>Elderly woman could be city?s 10th ?knockout game? victim* - NY Daily News


----------



## Sawbriars (Dec 4, 2013)

Jews in Crown Heights are very angry with Negroes>>>>>>>Councilwoman Blames 'Knockout' Attacks on Tension Between Blacks and Jews - Crown Heights - DNAinfo.com New York


----------



## KevinWestern (Dec 4, 2013)

Black_Label said:


> The radical right wing teapartier Larry Klayman held a rally today that he expected "millions" to show to force Obama out of office and be sent to Iran so a new right wing government can be put it.
> 
> Tea party activist says his rally will send Obama to Iran and usher in new right-wing government | The Raw Story
> 
> ...



What's your point? That left-wing rallies don't fail? That left-wingers are better at predicting rally turnouts? 

Not sure what I've gained by reading this OP.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 4, 2013)

whitehall said:


> Why does the left still hate and fear the Tea Party?



The mainstream GOP despise and reject the TPM, and we are so glad the primaries are coming up.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 5, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Why does the left still hate and fear the Tea Party?
> ...



the mainstream gop is the same as democrats and liberals. but of course you knew that.


----------



## Sawbriars (Dec 5, 2013)

Even Al Sharpton is speaking out against the 'Negroid Thug Knockout Game'.....but you will not see any libtards on this lame ass board with the courage to do so.

Sharpton, Civil Rights Leaders Launch Fight Against ?Knockout Game? « CBS New York


----------

